
9 benefits of cloud based project management software - amitkakkar0087
https://www.proofhub.com/articles/9-benefits-cloud-based-project-management-software
======
PeOe
With cloud-based Software, it´s easier to work with a remote team or share
things with your customers. I know that in the future everything in business
is moving into online storage with a backup somewhere. If your PC is damaged,
the data and files are mostly gone forever but with a cloud-based memory, it´s
not a problem anymore.

